# Yes, sublimation on 100% cotton



## MIK416 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hopefully someone out there has tried this. silkscreenprintingsupplies.com (ryonet) has a system where you can sublimate onto 100% cotton by using two types of inks.

Has anyone tried this system?

Thanks


----------



## MIK416 (Apr 8, 2008)

here is the webpage ChromaBlast Transfer Systems


----------



## tshirtsrus (Jun 6, 2007)

That is actually a hybrid system, which means that uses two types of inks, sublimation and pigment inks (Chroma inks) what you use for cotton are the chroma inks and sublimation for poly garments, there is no way you can sublimate in cotton.


Ruben


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

last post is correct....you cannot sublimate on cotton. This process bond the sublimation ink to the polyester fibers...it will NOT bond to cotton...ChromaBlast is an attempt to use special ink/paper to print on cotton..only problem..I don't it works very well..clogs the epson..paper is a buck a sheet and the ink is as expensive as sublimation ink...my suggestion just do sublimation...and then use other transfer methods for cotton


----------



## MIK416 (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks for clearing that up for me, it saved me a few bucks


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's a new site in UK. go to -DIGI-COAT and then to - COMING SOON. A spray for cotton shirts to allow sublimation.
The person that owns this company is Paul Hirst who used to own the Atranium ink brand.

Octi-Tech Ltd - Surface Decoration Technology

Jim


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

Anything Paul Hirst sticks his name on is worth review and remembering.


----------



## manie187 (Feb 12, 2013)

This Paul Hirst dude looks promising


----------

